# Fishing Trip Report!



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

With All the Drama Going on latley in all the forums and such, I will make it short and sweet! I have pics but decides against on posting them..... I would almost rather get kicked in the nuts than post on this place any more! But here it goes.....

Went Fishing, Yup thats right..... Caught 4 Fish Wow. Biggest 22 Inches, Smallest 18 Inches...Two Tigers, Two Bows.. Did not pee, Chewed Tobacco, Went home... The End.... P.S. I ate bad beef jerky at a Maverick...


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice! Thanks for the report. 

P.S. Sorry about the bad beef jerky. Hope that didn't ruin your trip.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Dude I cant believe you gave away the Jerky spot!!! :shock: :roll: :roll: :evil: Now everyone will be there and there will be NONE left. Thanks a lot. :roll: 
:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Didn't pee?  

That must be because you weren't on a float tube. I'm always fine until I get out on the water and then the bladder says, "Remember me?". Not good.

Well congrats on your tigers and bows, they sound like they were of good size.

I'm taking a bus load of Nevadans to a string of Maverik stores and we're going to exhaust the world's supply of jerky, just because you hot-spotted it. Way to go. :wink: :wink:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

About this jerky? Can you tell us what Maverik? Was it adventures first stop? Did you use cash or credit? Thanks for your report.


----------



## troutslayer (Apr 1, 2008)

idiot with a bow said:


> About this jerky? Can you tell us what Maverik? Was it adventures first stop? Did you use cash or credit? Thanks for your report.


+1. Pictures of said jerky would also be nice (Before you knew it was bad) Can you please contact Maverick for survailance video if available.

You didnt pee?? that sucks. One time I didnt pee and it hurt real bad. Kinda makes your balls feel like youve been on a 10 hour Harley ride, Huh???

Loah, I used to be a Nevadan until I heard of the good fishing here in Utah. Do i still qualify for the trip? If so, I CALL THE BACK OF THE BUS!!!! :lol:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Short and to the point, whatever works!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd also like to see pics of the jerky. I have a hard time picture you really eating it. :lol:


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

It was that Dam Maverick in Provo. The last Maverick before you go into Provo canyon with all the construction in front of it. It was the slabs of beef curtains in the jars.
I thought it seemed a little odd that it was limp and soggy. Stay away from the teriyaki beef curtains there.
For some reason I think the Maverick Monster may have had something to do with it.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Beef curtains. My favorite word. Bah hah hah ah :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Lakecitypirate said:


> It was that Dam Maverick in Provo. The last Maverick before you go into Provo canyon with all the construction in front of it. It was the slabs of beef curtains in the jars.
> I thought it seemed a little odd that it was limp and soggy. Stay away from the teriyaki beef curtains there.
> For some reason I think the Maverick Monster may have had something to do with it.


Dude thats within a rocks throw of my house!!! I go there every weekend to buy snacks, Im partial to the Nacho Cheese Sunflower seeds which are never soggy!!


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm pretty sure there is a sign there that clearly states that the jerky is for children 12 and under. I can't believe you ate some. :roll:


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i think you mean the maverick in OREM. there,now the secret is really out


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

> Dude thats within a rocks throw of my house!!!


ya right!!! i have seen you throw


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

Lakecity,
I'm with you on the reports, you can't post pics on this forum because the thread ends up going south in a hurry. I've been fishing alot too, i just can't see the point in trying to help the people with the right idea, but ending up having to explain myself to a bunch of people. They should kick everybody off and hold tryouts to see who will actually be a positive contributor and post real reports and not make jack lipped comments about other peoples reports. The best way to do it is in a list of facts without talking about how many you kept or how you caught them, then answer questions with private messages.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Tryouts for forum members...Nice. :lol: And you're holding the fish in your avatar all wrong. You get a much better grip if you reach inside the gill plate.  :wink: 

troutslayer- 

I saved you a spot in the back, right next to the kid with a helmet and a drip cup. :lol:


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Tryouts for forum members...Nice. :lol: And you're holding the fish in your avatar all wrong. You get a much better grip if you reach inside the gill plate.  :wink:
> 
> troutslayer-
> 
> I saved you a spot in the back, right next to the kid with a helmet and a drip cup. :lol:


No kidding? Man i've been doing it wrong all along! I'm going to have to start trying the reach inside the gill plate from now on, thanks for the info man.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

LOAH said:


> troutslayer-
> 
> I saved you a spot in the back, right next to the kid with a helmet and a drip cup. :lol:


Awwwh, Thats just pro and his spitoon!!!! :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Lakecitypirate said:


> It was that Dam Maverick in Provo. The last Maverick before you go into Provo canyon with all the construction in front of it. It was the slabs of beef curtains in the jars.
> I thought it seemed a little odd that it was *limp and soggy*. Stay away from the teriyaki beef curtains there.
> For some reason I think the Maverick Monster may have had something to do with it.


This is turning into a good fishing report !! Did you hold the jerky correctly ? :mrgreen:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

rapalahunter said:


> I'm pretty sure there is a sign there that clearly states that the jerky is for children 12 and under. I can't believe you ate some. :roll:


He clearly was targeting that jerky. He took his credit card in with his little nephew as the decoy. He saw the jumbo stick and coulnd't help himself. Now everyone knows and there will be no more for the kids..... To top it off he doesn't even post up the jerky porn.... You tease :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Lakecitypirate said:


> With All the Drama Going on latley in all the forums and such, I will make it short and sweet! I have pics but decides against on posting them.....* I would almost rather get kicked in the nuts* than post on this place any more! But here it goes.....
> 
> Went Fishing, Yup thats right..... Caught 4 Fish Wow. Biggest 22 Inches, Smallest 18 Inches...Two Tigers, Two Bows.. Did not pee, Chewed Tobacco, Went home... The End.... P.S. I ate bad beef jerky at a Maverick...


Come on by, I'll kick ya in the Nuts... Right after Fixed Blade.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yup, he kicked me in the nuts twice last night. :lol:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Yup, he kicked me in the nuts *twice* last night. :lol:


Oh come on, the second one was only because you asked! You owed me the first one.


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Lakecitypirate said:


> "...Chewed Tobacco..." "...I ate bad beef jerky at a Maverick..."


Maybe you only thought it was beef jerky - perhaps you mistook it for chewing tobacco - you know some of those chewing tobacco cans look just like the beef jurky cans. :wink:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Mmmm, jerky stuff. *drool*


----------

